# Solved: COD WaW crash



## RussP (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been playing this game for about 2 weeks and after about a week I had to up date my video card From a NVIDIA 6600 to NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT.. This seems to have worked great until today.. At first it did not want to advance to the last Russan level were you enter the main building in Berlin.. It just stoped loading and shut down and returned me to my desk top. After fussing with a few settings now I get an DirectX Error message..
" DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error.
Check the readme file for possible solutions "
I've reinstalled My video card and up dated the drivers.. Installed the lates ver of Direct X " 9.25.1476 "
Any help on this one? Thanks RussP


----------



## RussP (Sep 11, 2006)

Here the first part of my system info.. It was too long to iclude it all. If you need the rest I saved it and can post the rest..
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/16/2008, 18:22:35
Machine name: RUSS
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.080814-1233)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
System Model: Dimension 8400 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A03
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 329MB used, 2127MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: The registry information for the DirectPlay application 'FS2000' is missing or damaged. You should reinstall that application.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 9600 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_076519F1&REV_A1
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Dell M993s
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.8048 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/12/2008 14:54:00, 6148864 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 11/12/2008 14:54:00, 6188320 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4562-11CF-3165-6E2700C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0622
SubSys ID: 0x076519F1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [C8C0]
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_20061102&REV_04
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0445 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 8/6/2004 11:43:00, 366384 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run


----------



## mbcNOOFS (Dec 30, 2008)

i've been having this exact same problem. let me know if you find a fix


----------



## RussP (Sep 11, 2006)

The only fix I ended up with was to redo my computer and start fresh. This is the first time for this computer since buying it. ( Long over do ) With everthing being loaded back up fresh, everthing works ok. I'm thinking I may need to add more ram? I still get some chatter during the audio and video play back while it's loading each level. My son-in-law is a computer tech-guy at Pitt university and he thinks that my mother board is lacking a bit too ( needs to be faster ) to accommodate the intense game play.. But the games all play well.. COD4, COD5 and Brothers in Arms. Had to start each one over, because I wasn't sure which folder the saved games were in. But then I don't mind the do overs, all three games are fun to play even the second time around. I was over half way through them all when this happened..


----------



## mbcNOOFS (Dec 30, 2008)

ok, thanks... i emailed craptivision, and they said its another one of the many direct x problems that codwaw came with. this is what they wrote:

Response (Ismael Garcia) - 12/30/2008 09:49 PM 
Hello,

Thanks for contacting us here at Activision. Due to heavy volume, we are sending you this initial response so that our reps will have needed information about your PC system to help troubleshoot your issue. Please do the following:

1) Press Windows key + r on your keyboard
2) In the Run box type: dxdiag
3) Click the OK button.
4) DirectX Diagnostic Tool will open, click the Save All Information button at the bottom.
5) Save the dxdiag.txt file to your desktop. NOTE: Skip to step 10 if you are already logged in to your Activision account

6) Login to your account at http://activision.custhelp.com.
7) Click My Stuff and then click Questions.
8) Find your current incident and click on it under the Subject column.
9) Click Update Question.

10) Under "Attach Additional Documents to Question" you will see a Browse button. Click that and browse your computer for the Dxdiag on your desktop. When you locate the file, double click on it.
11) Once the file appears as attached, you can now enter any additional information about your Incident in the "Results and/or Additional Information" field.
12) Click "Submit Update to Question" to send the Dxdiag

Please note that if you have already attached a Dxdiag to your initial inquiry, you do not need to attach a second one at this time. However, please update the incident stating that a Dxdiag is already attached.

Also, please do NOT create a new incident for your Dxdiag file. Creating duplicate incidents will slow down our ability to respond in a timely manner.

Lastly, if your issue is multiplayer related, please include your type of connection, along with any firewalls or router connections you may be using.

A CS rep will be assisting you shortly.

Customer - 12/30/2008 02:25 PM 
hello, recently i have been playing call of duty: world at war. and when i try to load the 3rd level, it begins to load then i get a completely black screen, and then the game crashes to the desktop.

-thanks

so that might help and it might not, i havent tried it yet.


----------

